

Is Facebook's Like button vulnerable to clickjacking by nature? - simonw
http://simonwillison.net/2010/Jun/3/likejacking/

======
simonw
Genuine question: seeing as an iframe can be made invisible but clickable by
setting its opacity to 0.01, is it even possible for Facebook to protect it
against clickjacking attacks? Even without an iframe, can a UI element that's
designed to be embedded in to other sites ever be protected?

